# We're ready to name the new Sawyer 55 Blade! Is your submission in and ready for public vote?



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Over the last year, we’ve developed and tested a new composite oar blade constructed with CFRT (Continuous Fiber Reinforced Thermoplastic) that is lighter than wood, and more durable than thermoset composites.

Named the “55” as a marker for our legacy anniversary, the goal of a user-driven name has been in the hands of our Authorized Dealers, and their suggestions will be up for a vote next week. Thank you for all of the submissions!

We’ll be launching an Instagram Live event next week with more details on how to vote and enter for product, swag, and more. Watch and share!


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Bladey McBlade Face.
RETTSORs - really expensive things to smash on rocks.


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

But they're not _really_ expensive. 

Derek


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Lillydipper.


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

These won't be available for _canoe_ paddles. 

Derek



zbaird said:


> Lillydipper.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

Call it the double nickel for 5 5


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

The Notwood...


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

1. Sawyer Porters (hard working, reliable, get you there)
2. Sawyer Ralphs (legacy, reliable)
3. Sawyer Rogues (namesake of the river)


----------



## Endopotential (May 14, 2019)

The Huck Finns... cuz how could Tom get down the river without Huck??


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

I am 100 percent behind bladey mcblade face. That is awesome. It is possible to go cliche too, and go with excalibur, or katana, or bowie...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jerseyjeff said:


> I am 100 percent behind bladey mcblade face. That is awesome. It is possible to go cliche too, and go with excalibur, or katana, or bowie...


Too Elon musk...


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks, everyone. We'll be sharing the _Dealer submitted_ names this week for public voting!

Derek


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Unobtanium


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Sawyer Paddles & Oars said:


> Thanks, everyone. We'll be sharing the _Dealer submitted_ names this week for public voting!
> 
> Derek


So…when you asked if our submission was in…you didn’t actually want our submission?

I was thinking water strider, or strider or stryder…

But if you don’t actually want any submissions…well…


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Paco said:


> So…when you asked if our submission was in…you didn’t actually want our submission?
> 
> I was thinking water strider, or strider or stryder…
> 
> But if you don’t actually want any submissions…well…


That would appear to be the case...


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Appreciate the interest, but this was posted in the Partner's Forum, and the post specifically states "_the goal of a user-driven name has been in the hands of our Authorized Dealers, and their suggestions will be up for a vote next week_."

Derek



MNichols said:


> That would appear to be the case...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

GOTY2011 said:


> Appreciate the interest, but this was posted in the Partner's Forum, and the post specifically states "_the goal of a user-driven name has been in the hands of our Authorized Dealers, and their suggestions will be up for a vote next week_."
> 
> Derek


I own a LOT of your products, and think them the best commercially available, but it appeared to me that you were soliciting names from us. Then you stated that wasn't the case.. SO, apparently I'm to contact an "Authorized Dealer" to make a submission. 

Uh huh.. Sorry Derek, but I find this a little disingenuous, but that's just me and a couple others I suppose. Won't stop me from buying and promoting your stuff, but still.. 

What harm would it be to take the suggestions here and incorporate them into the "pool" of suggestions ?


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

So you're using the partners forum on mt buzz to communicate with your dealers? 
Huh.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

From the start he said the authorized dealer suggested names will be up for public vote. The first few of us read it wrong and submitted names. Jeeze, pounding the guy for doing exactly what he said he was doing? This is a good way for them not to do this again and just call the product what they want, which maybe should just be the 55.

Derek, Sorry I mis read joined in in the beginning and helped to get the thread off track.


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes, it's one of the communication channels we use in addition to email, phone calls, etc. 

Derek



Paco said:


> So you're using the partners forum on mt buzz to communicate with your dealers?
> Huh.


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

No worries, thank you! 

Derek



zbaird said:


> From the start he said the authorized dealer suggested names will be up for public vote. The first few of us read it wrong and submitted names. Jeeze, pounding the guy for doing exactly what he said he was doing? This is a good way for them not to do this again and just call the product what they want, which maybe should just be the 55.
> 
> Derek, Sorry I mis read joined in in the beginning and helped to get the thread off track.


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Here are the Dealer-generated submissions for public vote! Thank you for all of the submissions.






Quick survey


Your feedback is highly appreciated




www.surveylegend.com





Derek


----------



## JPshasta (Jun 6, 2021)

Sawyer Paddles & Oars said:


> Over the last year, we’ve developed and tested a new composite oar blade constructed with CFRT (Continuous Fiber Reinforced Thermoplastic) that is lighter than wood, and more durable than thermoset composites.
> 
> Named the “55” as a marker for our legacy anniversary, the goal of a user-driven name has been in the hands of our Authorized Dealers, and their suggestions will be up for a vote next week. Thank you for all of the submissions!
> 
> ...


Slasher


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

Just tell me where/when I can get them!


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Ask your local Sawyer Authorized Dealer to put in an order for you, they are available to order now!

Derek





upacreek said:


> Just tell me where/when I can get them!


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

Raindrop


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

We're going live on Instagram today with some Sawyer trivia and prizes available for correct answers! 

Join us at @sawyeroars this afternoon!

Derek


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Here's the results in the first round of voting, we'll be updating the voting page on www.paddlesandoars.com with the last round of voting instructions this week!


----------



## Mts (8 mo ago)

Duralite55 ....?


----------



## Mts (8 mo ago)

...... "MyNicholes"!!


----------

